

How far can you go after the gas light has come on in your car? - irrelative
http://tankonempty.com/

======
karzeem
This made me chuckle. The thing for them to worry about is that there's not
much reason to come back to the site (Zillow has a milder form of the same
problem), but maybe they'll figure something out for that.

------
natrius
For this to be accurate, everyone who is voting has to have driven their car
until the gas completely ran out. I'm assuming most of them haven't.

Do I have too much faith in humanity?

~~~
bootload
_"... For this to be accurate, everyone who is voting has to have driven their
car until the gas completely ran out. I'm assuming most of them haven't. ..."_

I've tried. In a 3Ltr, V6 I've managed to get a good 20Km of travel at a very
slow 40Km/h. I won't go into the details but the gauge was empty when I left
and by the time I made the destination I wasn't going to risk it driving to
the service station to fill it up. I cannot believe the average of 47miles (
<http://tankonempty.com/viewcar/Toyota/Camry> ) the gauges must be out of
calibration or they are the 4 cydr. models.

Here's an interesting article about _"Justin Davis"_ the creator of _"Tank On
Empty"_ ~ <http://www.networkworld.com/community/?q=node/16632>

------
michaelneale
Hmm... is this the redditisation of news.YC?

~~~
queensnake
Isn't pg or someone supposed to be behind the scenes, pulling irrelevant crap?

------
henryw
There's lots of stories on that site saying tank on empty results in
overheated and broken fuel pumps.

